# Looking for work - but why Mexico?



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi,

My husband and I are looking for professional work opportunities and are considering a number of different countries as options (Australia, Singapore, Cayman Islands, Taiwan, Philippines, Hong Kong, Mexico, Thailand, Malaysia, South Korea, Indonesia, China, Vietnam). 

We both have significant Project Management Experience in the UK Automotive industry. 

Having read through a number of previous posts and guides, I'm interested to hear from anyone working in this sector, or that has migrated to any of these countries. Would love to chat about your experience, opportunities and visas to help narrow down the options (we hold UK Passports).

Thanks!


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Just my take on this plan. From my reading various forums for a variety of parts of the world, it might be best to secure work in the area you desire before moving there. This way the employer will handle the work visa requirements. Again from reading the forums, it appears difficult to impossible to obtain a work visa after entering the desired country and contacting a possible employer - unless you have extraordinary skills to offer (perhaps a neuro-surgeon).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

emasonhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are looking for professional work opportunities and are considering a number of different countries as options (Australia, Singapore, Cayman Islands, Taiwan, Philippines, Hong Kong, Mexico, Thailand, Malaysia, South Korea, Indonesia, China, Vietnam).
> 
> ...


Quite a few of the automakers have plants in Mexico. I'm not sure what your job title means, but maybe you would want to look at Nissan, Volkswagen or one of the other companies building cars in Mexico.I imagine their Human Resources department would assist in getting a visa with permission to work if they decided to hire an immigrant. Foreigners wishing to work in Mexico are required to have a either a temporary visa with permission to work or a permanent visa. And these generally must be obtained before coming to Mexico.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

With the looming U.S. automobile tariffs, the industry might be shy on hiring.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you speak Spanish? If not I would think about an English speaking country...


----------



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

Stevenjb said:


> Just my take on this plan. From my reading various forums for a variety of parts of the world, it might be best to secure work in the area you desire before moving there. This way the employer will handle the work visa requirements. Again from reading the forums, it appears difficult to impossible to obtain a work visa after entering the desired country and contacting a possible employer - unless you have extraordinary skills to offer (perhaps a neuro-surgeon).


Many thanks for your comment. I agree that finding work and securing a visa before entering a country is best. Do you have any insight into where I could look for a job in Mexico, or how long it would likely take from securing a position to getting a visa approved? Also, if only one of us got employment initially, would this allow both of us to enter whilst the other one found work (we would be able to support ourselves financially)?


----------



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

TundraGreen said:


> Quite a few of the automakers have plants in Mexico. I'm not sure what your job title means, but maybe you would want to look at Nissan, Volkswagen or one of the other companies building cars in Mexico.I imagine their Human Resources department would assist in getting a visa with permission to work if they decided to hire an immigrant. Foreigners wishing to work in Mexico are required to have a either a temporary visa with permission to work or a permanent visa. And these generally must be obtained before coming to Mexico.


I must admit, that’s one of the reasons for Mexico being on the list, because of the high number of automotive companies there. We are looking at going the route of getting a temporary residence visa with Permission to Work, but at this stage want to determine how difficult this is to get, how long it takes and whether it’s worth pursuing vacancies.


----------



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

chicois8 said:


> Do you speak Spanish? If not I would think about an English speaking country...


No, neither of us speaks Spanish fluently. Obviously I appreciate this would limit our options for jobs and makes some of the other countries we are looking at more appealing. 

Is your comment is based on the fact that English is not commonly used in Mexico and therefore it’s expected that you are proficient in Spanish?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

One of the considerations employers have to use is that you would not be filling a job that a Mexican citizen could do.
Some places in Mexico have quite a few English speakers, but many do not, so becoming bilingual should be a high priority before seeking employment.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

You may want to look at countries outside your box, that manufacture other transportation products such as train and tuck vehicles.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are seeking work in Mexico, a residence visa will be required and you will need to speak Spanish, with very, very few exceptions; like time-share sales in a tourist trap, which will be commission only, where only English might be OK.
Note that the employer must be registered and approved by INM to hire foreigners.
Visa approval can be rather quick, if you meet the financial requirements, but getting the actual visa in Mexico with proof of address, etc., can take a couple of months after you arrive. You cannot work until everything is completed and the card is issued, & you get certain other government documents.
Yes, it does take time and patience......and money.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

emasonhome said:


> No, neither of us speaks Spanish fluently. Obviously I appreciate this would limit our options for jobs and makes some of the other countries we are looking at more appealing.
> 
> Is your comment is based on the fact that English is not commonly used in Mexico and therefore it’s expected that you are proficient in Spanish?



Just like English in the US there is conversional English and then there is business, legal and medical English where specialized terms are used that probably are not taught in run of the mill Spanish Language Schools...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> One of the considerations employers have to use is that you would not be filling a job that a Mexican citizen could do.
> Some places in Mexico have quite a few English speakers, but many do not, so becoming bilingual should be a high priority before seeking employment.


International companies with operations in Mexico are not obligated to find Mexican citizens to fill a position. They can hire anyone they want from anywhere and get them a work visa to work in their Mexican operation. I frequent a coffee house where dozens of BMW foreign workers live in the residential apartment tower above the commercial floors where I sit outside and have chatted with some of them. Some came from the 2 large BMW plants in China to work in Mexico and one couple from Ireland worked there for 11 years and plan to stay here for as long as they can. Some have spouses and children with them. All the Germans and Dutch speak excellent English I have met. The place they live in is newly completed and very upscale and is a large glass tower connected to a Conrad hotel and across the street from the Hilton resort in SLP.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

emasonhome said:


> TundraGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a few of the automakers have plants in Mexico. I'm not sure what your job title means, but maybe you would want to look at Nissan, Volkswagen or one of the other companies building cars in Mexico.I imagine their Human Resources department would assist in getting a visa with permission to work if they decided to hire an immigrant. Foreigners wishing to work in Mexico are required to have a either a temporary visa with permission to work or a permanent visa. And these generally must be obtained before coming to Mexico.
> ...


 The large BMW plant in San Luis Potosi is scheduled to open by Christmas or early next year. They have foreigners here right now working on installing the robotics and training people and getting everything up to start producing one class of BMWs they were producing in South Carolina before for the North American market. I see more foreigners arriving every week at the place I mentioned above where BMW is housing some of them. No they all do not drive BMWs. Some drive VWs, Audis and Toyotas.


----------

